# water on passenger floor



## duane9586 (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how to stop water from getting on the passenger floor. after all the rain we had the floor is soaked. I have a 2003 A6. TIA


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

The drains in the plenum chamber are probably blocked with leaves and crud. One is nicely hidden under the brake servo and the other is under the battery. Take the plastic cover off and you will find that area full of water - poke the drain plugs clear with a stick and it'll drain out :thumbup:

You should fix this asap as the central convenience and transmission ECUs are under the passenger carpet. It'll get expensive fast if they get drowned


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

It could also be the cowl piece right at the base of the windshield. Mine had stuff get under it and leave a gap that allowed water to leak in from there.


----------

